# Bomb Contest



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

DC:
420 89701 9101 0385 5574 9677 4134 76

Hint:
"If the radiance of a thousand suns
Were to burst at once into the sky,
That would be like the splendor of the Mighty One...
I am become Death,
The shatterer of Worlds."
The Bhagavad-Gita 




This is going out on Monday.
First one to guess the recipient before (s)he acknowleges reciept of said bomblet gets a prize. The exact nature of said prize is unclear as I'm still waiting for certain items in transit. In any case it will be fun.



Bests



Jon


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Eternal Rider.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Not even going to try to guess, just want to say WTG man 



Watch out below !!!!!!!!!!



Shawn


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

justinphilly!?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Another hint:


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bigwaved


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

FYI my posting add'l hints does not mean no one has gotten it right...

:al


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Me thinks its...... CA21455 ......


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

Rock Star


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LT Rich


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

another tidbit


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

is there a limit on how many guesses we're allowed per day?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> is there a limit on how many guesses we're allowed per day?


 Nope. Guess early, guess often.



> First one to guess the recipient before (s)he acknowleges reciept of said bomblet gets a prize.


I probably should have limited this to one guess per user only -- next time will probably do so (or not).

This should be fun, at least I hope it should be fun anyway.

another:

_Oppel, 1811_


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

azherfer


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Da Klugs


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

J. Robert Oppenheimer is the guy in the pic 
my guess is Don Web


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

since sgresso just took my guess, I'll toss out two others:

cigar no baca
RGD


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

One last clue for today:
Think outside of the box --> It could be a combination of clues alternately it may have been clear as glass from the first one. Go figure. Roll the dice you know you want to . Don't get distracted by pictures.










--also I think 1 pick per post moving forward is a good approach.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> --also I think 1 pick per post moving forward is a good approach.


 fair enough.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

paulmac


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mo the Man


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ms. Floydp ... and I'm done for the night.


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

um....IHT?


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

rjt


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

heres 3 more:
wetterhorn
germantown rob
hammerhead


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

OK riddle you all this:
What does *Manhattan* have to do with this?
Nite all 

Jon


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Viper139


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Zenistar

CBF:w


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

drrgill (from manhattan, ks: "the little apple")


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

neoflex (works in manhattan)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon (likes to drink manhattans?)


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

J. Robert Oppenheimer?


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

see second post


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

DonWeb-- Siamang called him the oppenhiemer of tobacco


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

one more for today:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmm...that appears to be AREA 51.

It's a mystery...lol.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Woops-- I think it was hollywood that siamang was refering to.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Clue? Aircraft ****? Both?










High res: http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/153319main_image_feature_622_ys_full.jpg


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

denckwanzer said:


> pnoon (likes to drink manhattans?)


:r :r :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

air1070


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Mister Maduroo ?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's my guess....Buckasmoker. He told me he was studying to be a rocket scientist.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CigarGal said:


> Here's my guess....Buckasmoker. He told me he was studying to be a rocket scientist.


 Oooo...that's a great guess, Marianne.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

god


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Joe......................... 





















Joe Mama!!!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Cbf?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Vegas smoker?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Let's see.
8 clues/hints without a winner.
Either we're all VERY stupid or the connection is obscure. (Could be either one!)


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My guess for tomorrow (1.5 hrs away)...A guy who posted in this thread's name

Spacecataz ??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DrStrangelove


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Let's see.
> 8 clues/hints without a winner.
> Either we're all VERY stupid or the connection is obscure. (Could be either one!)


post 8.

Pinus benthamiana


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> post 8.
> 
> Pinus benthamiana


It's the taxonomy of a pine tree from the mountains

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Pinus_benthamiana_8052.jpg

I'm stumped.....


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok I flaked.
Baaaaad day at the office after 4 days off so the promised bomb goes out tomorrow.

*Breaking News*
We have a winner (= someone somewhere is right about the recipient).
_both_ packages are going out tomorrow.

Bombee receives 'da bomblet'
Winner receives 'da winnings'

Bests

Jon (outta clues)

Gerbils? Yep. Just gerbils involved here + a bonus item for da winnah

PS Oh... If anyone cares to know what twisted logic links the clues happy to share once the dust settles


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

pnoon said:


> DrStrangelove


:tpd: 
I know the contest is over...but this would've been my guess.

Edit: grammer change


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I suspect it was more complicated than DrStrangelove. Don't get me wrong: I think that's pretty good. I'm just saying that I wouldn't be surprised if the reasoning was a little more complicated. I've been way wrong before, though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

denckwanzer said:


> I suspect it was more complicated than DrStrangelove. Don't get me wrong: I think that's pretty good. I'm just saying that I wouldn't be surprised if the reasoning was a little more complicated. I've been way wrong before, though.


 
 Manhattan Project tested in New Mexico
 Area 51 in Nevada
 Ponderosa Pines prevalent near the Mexican border.
 Dice showing fours...Four Corners?
Hints may be geographic????

lol...we are all probably outsmarting ourselves...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Manhattan Project tested in New Mexico
> Area 51 in Nevada
> Ponderosa Pines prevalent near the Mexican border.
> Hints may be geographic????
> ...


I like the way you think.... Very nice.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BTW, the second bomb image was from Operation Plumbbob, which was conducted in Nevada. The first image was of "Trinity" in NM.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

denckwanzer said:


> BTW, the second bomb image was from Operation Plumbbob, which was conducted in Nevada. The first image was of "Trinity" in NM.


It's Plumbbob! The bomb is going to Plumbbob! Great BOTL! 

:r :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> It's Plumbbob! The bomb is going to Plumbbob! Great BOTL!
> 
> :r :r


o enjoying the results of the tangled web.

Bests

Jon


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Manhattan Project tested in New Mexico
> Area 51 in Nevada
> Ponderosa Pines prevalent near the Mexican border.
> Dice showing fours...Four Corners?
> ...


They were that but *oblique* in some instances.
--edit and direct in others 

Bests

Jon


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> o enjoying the results of the tangled web.
> 
> Bests
> 
> Jon


you're really enjoying watching us squirm around trying to figure this out, aren't you?

i'm gonna go drink to forget this all :al ~d.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> you're really enjoying watching us squirm around trying to figure this out, aren't you?
> 
> i'm gonna go drink to forget this all :al ~d.


Umm... yeah.

Pesky cube.

Only... one of you solved this one - more than I can say I did for said cube.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess I should tell everyone how I did it.


I superimposed all of the hints over top of eachother...printed it, Than put on a pair of those 3-D glasses. That was only the start. I squeezed 32786 lemons and with an eye dropper drenched every inch of the superimposed page. Than on a 0% humidity night in Cleveland ..which only happens once every 8469689 months, I climbed to the top of a PINE TREE (coincidence I think not)...Than lit up a Swisher sweet peach (yeah this man is sick) blew the smoke on the page...And finally 1/3 of the name was reveiled...the rest is top secret CIA techniques that I cant reveal.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Ok I flaked.
> Baaaaad day at the office after 4 days off so the promised bomb goes out tomorrow.
> 
> *Breaking News*
> ...


Bombee went out on schedule.
Da winnah delayed due to forum crash --
that out tomorrow

Bests

Jon


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn. I concede ... I guess.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Your item was delivered at 1028 am on August 17, 2006
The target for the modest bomblet was Viper139 -
The winner was PNOON.

Pnoon - your package will go out tomorrow.

Thanks all for playing.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Your item was delivered at 1028 am on August 17, 2006


'twasn't me. :hn


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> 'twasn't me. :hn


Oh but you'll get yours as well Peter.

Congrats on getting the target right.

Bests

Jon


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Your item was delivered at 1028 am on August 17, 2006
> The target for the modest bomblet was Viper139 -
> The winner was PNOON.
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FLUCK!!!!..... the contest king wins again!!!!
Pete you're supposed to have given up winnin contests.... ya BASTAGE!!!

congrats mate!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

SDmate said:


> WHAT THE FLUCK!!!!..... the contest king wins again!!!!
> Pete you're supposed to have given up winnin contests.... ya BASTAGE!!!
> 
> congrats mate!!


Peter needs to invest in Lottery tickets. Even when he guesses he wins.

Congrats Peter.

CBF:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jon's contest prize arrived yesterday and I have to be honest - It Stinks!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30687

Thanks, Jon, for a great contest prize. The Stinky Ashtray will come in very handy. I will enjoy the smokes as well.

Now, my friend, you owe ALL of us an explantion of your twisted logic behind this puzzle.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Jon's contest prize arrived yesterday and I have to be honest - It Stinks!
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30687
> 
> Thanks, Jon, for a great contest prize. The Stinky Ashtray will come in very handy. I will enjoy the smokes as well.
> ...


OK made sense to me in any case; everything is connected somehow.

Congrats to pnoon who correctly ascertained that viper139 was the target of my bomblet.
pnoon.

So here's the low down just in case you want to know how my thought process went:

The Bhagavad-Gita quote came from Robert Oppenheimer and is associated with the trinity test.
--atomic testing in general New Mexico, Nevada (viper139 is there), and of course the south Pacific.

The first image was from the trinity test - keeping with the theme but also helping to narrow things down a bit.
--yes my mind free associates in odd ways.

The second image was also trinity but after the event w/ Oppenheimer (who made the quote).
--just linking the quote to the event; no real clue here but the connection is nice.

The next clue "Oppel, 1811" had to do with Oppel, who among other things did lots of work on
classifying the Viperidae family.
--viper*?

The next one was a little different - "Think outside of the box"
--OK I obfuscated a bit here but between "roll the dice" and the fact that the image of the bomb you were asked 
--*not* to look at was, in fact, from the stokes test in Nevada (1957). I thought linking to that shot would
--help narrow things down to Nevada.

The Manhattan clue was fun; what with all of the nuke references it may have been a bit misleading.
--Of course Manhattan is said to have been traded for beads and assorted trinkets by the Dutch and David (Viper139) --trades in and is the father of humidification beads as we know and love them. pnoon got it here.
--I played this card too soon. Drat, hoped it would go longer - oh well. Well Done pnoon.
--I hope pnoon likes his package.

The area 51 pic was just another Nevada reference.
--Gotta have area 51 right?

The blackbird pic was pretty.
--also provides an oblique geographic reference Viper lives in
--the northeast of the Sierra Nevada , this pic was taken in the SE
--of that range

The dice, more Nevada
--Also most tend to free associate Las Vegas w/ a pic like that.

Pinus benthamiana- Ponderosa Pine subset native in viper's neck of the woods.
--Further geographic reference and also "ponderosa" was the name of the ranch in
--the (OK I'm getting middle aged) TV series Bonanza which was undistant from...
--Carson City NV if memory serves and Viper lives in or at least Heartfelt's
--address is there.

'nuf said I hope you enjoyed the contest.
Thanks for playing.

Bests

Jon


----------

